# So who's been out already?



## Bernster (9 September 2015)

I suspect lots of you are already well into Autumn hunting.  So who's been out and how's it been?  Would love to see any pics whilst I bide my time waiting for the later morning starts.  6am is a killer for me.  I live miles from the yard and more miles again from hunt territory.  Plus my other excuse is I now have a grey, so the idea of cleaning poo stains at 5am does not appeal!  Lightweight that I am.  Am off to our first ever comp this weekend (hunter trials) and have some xc schooling booked in later this month, so unlikely to get him out until mid Oct.  Must practice my plaiting as I am atrocious, and dig out those snuggy hoods !!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 September 2015)

This morning, 4.30 get up and at work for 9.15.  Now have a nap before next meeting at 1.30.  I must be mad !


----------



## JenHunt (9 September 2015)

i don't usually get to mid-week autumn hunting - i start work at 0830, and half an hour from the stables... so it's just not feasible sadly. 

in fact, i don't usually do much autumn hunting in general - Ron finds it all far too tedious and starts behaving like a 2yo - waves his face about, waves his feet about, jumps up and down and generally makes me feel like I wish I'd stayed in bed! you'd think at 21 he'd have realised that this is all part of every hunting season... but apparently not, or if he has he doesn't really care and would rather we just went straight into hunting!!


----------



## ester (9 September 2015)

was planned for last monday as YO wanted to go with her lad with Frank to supervise  which meant could go further afield than usual as she has a lorry  

But hounds had a sick note .


----------



## Bernster (9 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			This morning, 4.30 get up and at work for 9.15.  Now have a nap before next meeting at 1.30.  I must be mad !
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you must be.  Here is me thinking about everyone gallivanting about the countryside, and actually only AA is made enough to do so ;-)


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 September 2015)

We've not started yet, this weekend is the first one, which we'll be attending.


----------



## frostyfingers (9 September 2015)

First day for us this weekend, whoopee.  I'm so bored of hacking and trying to get the horse fit that I'm actually looking forward to getting up at 4.30am!  The reward is a nice breakfast when I get back.  Plaiting not usually needed for autumn hunting and the advantage of it being early is that the light isn't good enough to show up any grubby bits that you miss!


----------



## Bernster (9 September 2015)

Have fun on your first outing !  I'm so bad I need to start plaiting practice now to have any hope of decent plaits come opening meet!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 September 2015)

I am in bed, whose silly idea was that to get up at sparrow fart then ! knackered


----------



## JFTDWS (9 September 2015)

Saturday Saturday Saturday   Taking a buddy ditch practicing tomorrow and then we're out at stupid o clock (leaving home by 4 I reckon) at the weekend


----------



## Fun Times (9 September 2015)

Crikey and I thought eventing had uncivilised start times! You lot are bonkers!


----------



## Kat (9 September 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			We've not started yet, this weekend is the first one, which we'll be attending.
		
Click to expand...

Bit gutted that I have got a clash (OH is taking the horse on a pleasure ride) but I will be out soon!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 September 2015)

Kat said:



			Bit gutted that I have got a clash (OH is taking the horse on a pleasure ride) but I will be out soon!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, what a shame. They've not posted a meet card yet, apart from the two this weekend, but will ask Chris where they're planning on going next.


----------



## meesha (9 September 2015)

Me,me,me. Took new horse for first time autumn trailing last Saturday, civilised time as it was a cream tea meet with hounds at 4.30pm! Great but did mean a brilliant turnout and alot of fresh horse.  Was totally bricking it but my 5 year old who has "hunted in Ireland" was fab, stood well, good breaks, looked the part unlike his jibbering wreck of a rider! After half hour things settled a little and I managed to breath, only stayed out 2 hours but was lovely.  Quite civilised 8am start next sat too!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (9 September 2015)

I much prefer the afternoon meets.. we started last weekend, planning to go not this week but the Saturday after with my youngster, I'm sure that will be a nice 4am start ... can't wait though !


----------



## Kat (10 September 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Ah, what a shame. They've not posted a meet card yet, apart from the two this weekend, but will ask Chris where they're planning on going next.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think they are meeting at Shottle on 20th and that is pretty handy for me so I will probably go to that meet. Have fun this weekend


----------



## Gin O'Clock (10 September 2015)

Yes, been out several times. My favourite time of the year. Love seeing the hounds work the trail. Love having 'jobs' to do. Love not having lots of people messing up my private morning's hunting ;-) And great to come back with the rest of the day still ahead of me.


----------



## Valar Morghulis (10 September 2015)

6 days already, and have missed more - onwards and upwards at the weekend!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (10 September 2015)

Yes just back from my first morning on new horse, but have been out couple times on foot as well. We started fairly late this year anyway, I love the early mornings, just have to make sure I don't over do it and end up with no sleep. But very pleased with my little one this am.


----------



## Doormouse (10 September 2015)

Took my 4 year old this morning, suffice to say it woke her up a bit! Would have appreciated the whole morning slightly more had I not been clinging on for grim death for most of it, have a nasty feeling I might need to take her again tomorrow, and Saturday!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

Doormouse said:



			Took my 4 year old this morning, suffice to say it woke her up a bit! Would have appreciated the whole morning slightly more had I not been clinging on for grim death for most of it, have a nasty feeling I might need to take her again tomorrow, and Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

I think you need second horses.  Just posted Ted to you.  No rush to return him.  You will have great fun with a pair of 4 year olds.  I have packed a neck strap, super glue, valerian for you or Ted, he does not mind sharing, paracetomol (take prior to mounting just in case), muscle rub and a sick note just in case you need it.  Have fun.


----------



## Doormouse (10 September 2015)

I think I need a second jockey - a younger, braver one to be honest!!! I was not helped by having managed to fall off her yesterday for the first time when she ducked violently at a stone in a stubble field and I shot out of the side door.

Valerian already sorted, have been to buy several bottles of Kalms, not entirely sure if they are for me or the mare but never mind!

Ted would be most welcome, he might make my overgrown 6 year old 'tick Irish' horse (who grew over the summer from 16hh into a mountain) realise that he is not actually that big!

I shall be ready to receive him, is he coming recorded delivery or parcelforce? Hopefully not My Hermes, he might be quite hungry by the time he arrives!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

Doormouse said:



			I think I need a second jockey - a younger, braver one to be honest!!! I was not helped by having managed to fall off her yesterday for the first time when she ducked violently at a stone in a stubble field and I shot out of the side door.

Valerian already sorted, have been to buy several bottles of Kalms, not entirely sure if they are for me or the mare but never mind!

Ted would be most welcome, he might make my overgrown 6 year old 'tick Irish' horse (who grew over the summer from 16hh into a mountain) realise that he is not actually that big!

I shall be ready to receive him, is he coming recorded delivery or parcelforce? Hopefully not My Hermes, he might be quite hungry by the time he arrives!
		
Click to expand...

I also need a younger braver jockey, sitting here rubbing volterol into my knee, Ted is too tall to get off onto the floor according to my right knee !  He is coming parcelforce, bubble wrapped.  He needs his legs shaving, a wash, probably has chewing gum in his mane and frogs in his pocket.

I discussed cubbing him with his breaker, but in the end decided not to this year.  He has done so well and is quiet and sensible for his age.  That is how I wanted him returned to me.  His breaker thought the risk of revving him up was too great so we are waiting for next year.


----------



## Doormouse (10 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I also need a younger braver jockey, sitting here rubbing volterol into my knee, Ted is too tall to get off onto the floor according to my right knee !  He is coming parcelforce, bubble wrapped.  He needs his legs shaving, a wash, probably has chewing gum in his mane and frogs in his pocket.

I discussed cubbing him with his breaker, but in the end decided not to this year.  He has done so well and is quiet and sensible for his age.  That is how I wanted him returned to me.  His breaker thought the risk of revving him up was too great so we are waiting for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very sensible, might now be slightly wishing I had gone for the same option! Having said that, my mare is homebred and until yesterday was the most horizontal thing alive apart from when jumping so I did want to wake her up a bit, just not quite as much as this morning!!!


----------



## Bernster (10 September 2015)

Seems like I may be waiting some time for that elusive afternoon meet with cream tea attachment.  Have organised nanny horse for Oct 10 although not sure who with or where, but we'll find something dammit!  If I don't get a crack on, I won't have that many opportunities to get him out before the mental-ness of opening meet.


----------



## PorkChop (10 September 2015)

Doormouse said:



			Took my 4 year old this morning, suffice to say it woke her up a bit! Would have appreciated the whole morning slightly more had I not been clinging on for grim death for most of it, have a nasty feeling I might need to take her again tomorrow, and Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, this brings back a lot of similar memories!

Honestly though I am soooo jealous of you all


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (10 September 2015)

Will be out on Saturday with Doormouse on whichever wild creature of hers she decides to take. Both of which will, no doubt, be far better behaved than my idiotic creature.


----------



## Doormouse (10 September 2015)

carolineb said:



			Will be out on Saturday with Doormouse on whichever wild creature of hers she decides to take. Both of which will, no doubt, be far better behaved than my idiotic creature.
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Bet yours is still safer than either of mine though!


----------



## Tronk (10 September 2015)

I'm out on Sat for my first time ever on a hireling - I'm so excited! I did a hound exercise a few weeks ago on the same hireling and loved it. Unfortunately my own horse goes loopy when he sees hounds so thought I'd try going on a hireling a few times this season to learn the ropes before buying my own hunter.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 September 2015)

Bernster said:



			Seems like I may be waiting some time for that elusive afternoon meet with cream tea attachment.  Have organised nanny horse for Oct 10 although not sure who with or where, but we'll find something dammit!  If I don't get a crack on, I won't have that many opportunities to get him out before the mental-ness of opening meet.
		
Click to expand...

Come with the East Essex, and cry in a corner with the mate I'll nannying.  Ferg's first time out and he'll be nannying someone else


----------



## Sealine (10 September 2015)

Got up at 4.20am for a 6am meet. It was such a beautiful morning and great to be out again. Went on my own but bumped into an old acquaintance which gave us a good opportunity to catch up. 

Ready for bed now. 4.20am this morning feels like a long time ago!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (10 September 2015)

We start Sat! Bay boy is bouncing off the walls so may settle for fat cob instead as bound to be lots out. Downside is she is grey!


----------



## Bernster (11 September 2015)

Tronk said:



			I'm out on Sat for my first time ever on a hireling - I'm so excited! I did a hound exercise a few weeks ago on the same hireling and loved it. Unfortunately my own horse goes loopy when he sees hounds so thought I'd try going on a hireling a few times this season to learn the ropes before buying my own hunter.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant that you've found a good hireling.  I had a 50/50 success rate but the good ones as awesome for giving you confidence.  It also helped that when I first went out, I didn't realise there was a non jumping concept and assumed I had to jump everything.  I wish I could find that bottle again !



JFTD said:



			Come with the East Essex, and cry in a corner with the mate I'll nannying.  Ferg's first time out and he'll be nannying someone else 

Click to expand...

Well, hopefully he will be suitably bald by that time and therefore looking lovely and smart   Have a blast, I reckon he'll be fab !

I just can't bring myself to contemplate a 4am wake up call, no matter how lovely that sun rise or how tasty the Sloe Gin !


----------



## L&M (11 September 2015)

Sadly not yet, but chomping on the bit...and coblet could do with starting soon as needs the stimulation!

Our Kennel huntsman unfortunately sustained a knee injury on a recent hound parade, so things have been understandably delayed.

We could go with a neighbouring pack, but too far too travel at 'silly o'clock'!

Have fun all.


----------



## frostyfingers (13 September 2015)

Having listened to rain hammering on the roof all night I was still up and about at 4.30am yesterday searching for my dark horse in the a dark rug in the dark with the sheep rushing about panicking.  We got rather wetter than anticipated but had a fun morning followed by coffee and bacon sandwiches back at the meet - the perfect start to a season.  I love watching the young entry on their first day rushing about looking slightly bewildered and then seeing them progress through the season to "grown up" hounds.  I was absolutely kippered last night though, the early starts are going to take a bit of getting used to!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (13 September 2015)

Felt knackered all weekend! Had a  good morning out, hounds went well and fat cob covered herself in glory. But must be getting old as not with it all weekend. Hopefully things will improve on Wednesday.


----------



## Bernster (16 September 2015)

Toyed with the idea of a 4am wake up this weekend but have too much on and the miserable rain outside is not encouraging me.  We did do a hunter trial last weekend which was actually fairly good prep, less so with the jumping itself (they were titchy) but more so because it was busy, lots of lorries, horses, dogs (not hounds!) and generally quite buzzy.  Horse was a tad lit up for the first 15-20 mins but behaved himself and settled down nicely.  We also got to peer at some of the hunt jumps at it was at Tetworth, which should def only be viewed from horseback - they don't seem so big that way


----------



## Goldenstar (16 September 2015)

Saturday for me as well .
Hope my jacket will do up .
Fatty will be supervising a 14 yo advanced eventer having his first day out .
I hope Fatty doesn't buck to much .
Then on Wednesday fatty supervises his understudy H he's full of it ATM I think it might be fun for those watching .


----------



## Hoof_Prints (18 September 2015)

I'm in for a 4am wake up tomorrow morning! Can't decide whether I'm looking forward to it or dreading it yet  . I'm taking my young Connemara out and my aunt is on "the unstoppable train" (my sister's pony who loves hunting!). Haven't hunted my youngster yet so hope he is ok (wish me luck lol).


----------



## spacefaer (18 September 2015)

Took new 5 yr old on Thursday - the meet was in the next village to the new yard, so it seemed rude not to.

Left at 6 and hacked down the road, stood outside a large covert in parkland for 2 hours, watching the sun come up gradually - started on the slopes around us, then finally crept over us, and wamred our frozen feet.

Baby horse stood, watched hounds popping in and out of covert with interest and then we hacked home.  Result - nice educational morning !


----------



## meesha (18 September 2015)

Blimey spacefaer that sounds v civilised !!


----------



## spacefaer (18 September 2015)

meesha said:



			Blimey spacefaer that sounds v civilised !!
		
Click to expand...

It's what I do - I "make" young draughts into nice grown up hunters!

I'm too old and battered to put up with wildness!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (19 September 2015)

I'm shattered now after a 3.30am wake up ! Took my 5 year old Connie out and he loved it, he loves to make friends so every single horse that walked past him was whickered at, they were not so interested in him lol. He was perfectly behaved and even the unstoppable train was stoppable and behaved herself! She must be finally settling down at the age of 12  . Think we are out again on Tuesday, very happy to say that one is at 4pm, as nice as early morning hunts are.


----------



## meesha (19 September 2015)

Went out for third sat with new horse, much more settled, only stayed out couple hours as friend didn't want to push hers, v civilised, good turnout, couple of canters and lots of chatting.  Lovely.

Hoofprints, 3.30! That's dedication, my alarm didn't go off till 6am


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (19 September 2015)

Another nice morning but these 4.30 wake ups are getting a bit much. Had to slope off to bed for 2 hours this afternoon.&#55357;&#56832; Sat,Weds, Sat catching up on me.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (19 September 2015)

out meet set off at 7, was ready by 4 30, got to yard for 4 45, horses in and ready by 5 30, we were ready by 6 then hitched up and left for 6 15. We didn't have much time to spare ! I also had a 2 hour nap at 1pm. My back was killing too as I think I've torn a muscle so I had to lean on my saddle and let my poor youngster carry me round! Good job he was well behaved. definitely looking forward to an afternoon meet!


----------



## chancing (24 September 2015)

been out every sat and 2 Wednesdays since 28th august!! weathers been ok so far brilliant evening last night!!


----------



## Goldenstar (24 September 2015)

I had my first day on Saturday , I rode Fatty and my friend who rides ours a far bit rode C the advanced eventer I bought in the spring .
Fatty has his usual first day out first canter buck but was in his perfect companion mode showing C what to do .
C was very good calm but interested, survived being chased by a very nasty bull , he got a little upset by the noise the hounds made run through the kale but nothing nasty .
We declined to cross a very wet bit so rode up on to a ridge and watched everything going on below us ,standing in the sun , with wonderful views to holy island and Bamburgh castle and over towards Cheviot the other way it was lovely to be out .
This morning H our younger ID (7 ) had his first morning this season, a difficult Five yo he's taken time and patience and consistence effort to get where I want him .
It's took all of his six yo season to get him settled and mannerly and he finished last season well doing a few days field mastering and carrying MrGS at the end of the season .
I kept him up in March and gave him a short break later in the summer he's matured filled out and looks ready to do a job now .
I could not have been happier , he got out the trailer knew exactly what was going on was happy to be out but calm and attentive to the hounds and his rider .
He was field master, not onerous as the field consisted of fatty and I and two others .Fatty was hilarious he's so self important when his friends in charge .
It was another glorious morning and lovely to watch the sun coming up.
MrGS returns from golf in Spain in time for Saturday so Fatty is on parade the other four  are going on a jumping course .
We have two more who have not been out yet J who will be awful he's a fool ATM so I will defiantly deploy FYF ( fit young friend ) and Tatts who FYF hunts who never does autumn hunting it's unpleasant all round so he has one day before the opening meet I love this time of year it's all anticipation ,lovely mornings and very little mud .
We took H indoor showjumping last night so it was a late finish followed by an early morning and another two to ride when I got back .
I think I need a power nap.


----------



## Bernster (24 September 2015)

Sounds lovely GS, and a very sensible plan.  I like the idea of the anticipation, mornings and little mud, especially the latter.  I've got Oct 10 booked in the diary for our first outing but doing a few bits ahead of then to continue F's training plan.  Might try and get him out to South Ox sponsored ride although I land from the US early morning on Sat so I may be in no fit state.  

Struggling to find many free dates to get him out much before opening meet but I do think he's more likely to be be well behaved once we get over the initial 15-20 mins of excitement.  He's a sensible sort, not built for speed and has settled pretty quickly to each new activity he's been faced with.  Mind you, I do realise hunting is probably the most likely to blow his mind so he could surprise me yet.


----------



## Lynn11 (25 September 2015)

Took my 6 year old out for the first time on Saturday. He has hunted before but not since before I got him. 
Nice 5am wake up, had a lovely hack over to the next village at 6.15am. Stood like a diamond at the meet. Then we set off.... Like a steam train... Tongue flying out the side of his mouth overtaking horse after horse. He did settle after a while and went lovely. But safe to say he's getting a grackle on next time!! 

Was a lovely warm morning on the hills watching the sun come up. I was too warm in my thermals though!


----------



## meesha (25 September 2015)

Haha lynn11 sounds a bit like mine first few times out, stands like a rock lulls you into false sense security then hoolies off, hooves flying and grinning like a loon


----------



## Happy Hunter (30 September 2015)

Finally got out on Monday - Eclipse woke me up at 3am - then hacked over at 6.30.
Left my reflective jacket in a bush and enjoyed a good 3 hours - Quite fast and exciting for September!
Horse was a prat for 10 minutes, then suddenly remembered where she was and who was riding her - then quite angelic....

Except for when she was 'ambushed' by 7 or 8 hounds popping out of the undergrowth - that spooked her quite a lot!!!

Ended on a good note and a nice walk home grinning.
Then had to go back to work! (Booo!)


----------



## ester (30 September 2015)

Just back from this morning . On supervising duties for my YO and her dressage horse who only partly contained himself. Frank was good once he settled, I think the fact that we usually hack to meet doesn't do him any harm! Unfortunately just a short one as I have to go to work for the afternoon .


----------



## Goldenstar (5 October 2015)

I had a nice time this morning .
Fatty and H where out on Saturday they had a much busier time than expected .
H is our seven yo ID who was quite challenging at first he arrived in the December of his five yo year.
His rider on Saturday was a younger friend of ours who has no horse of his own but rides ours his known as FYF ( fit young friend ) he has done a lot of work with H .
We decided to go out this morning on H and C ( the advanced event horse we bought in feb for me to have fun on ) .
Not a long trip out ,FYF has to go to that nasty thing called a job .
But I was delighted H was settled and watching hounds like an old pro I am tempted to say my work there is done he knows his job and is set up for his life .
C was super too I have no idea if he's saw hounds when young but he was sensible and watching hounds too it was his third morning .
Saturaday is the next test our afternoon meet ( 3.30) it has proven track record of causeing unscheduled excitement ( I got spectacularilty dumped one year ) if C is good at that I am going to be so lucky I never thought when I got him I would be able to hunt him.
The next task is to get J out he's wild ATM a job for FYF I think.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (5 October 2015)

Nice morning on Sat. Brown hairy one had his second outing this season and was very well behaved especially as we were on unexpected field master duty. Despite his age he still rock and rolls on the lorry when on his own. He is now a less hairy pony as clipped 2 yesterday and OH kindly did fat cob today.

He will probably go again Weds with fat cob as ginger one still recovering from abcess. Already seems to be work, clean horses, clean tack, work........... Needless to say house looks like a skip ! Hopefully will have visitor s soon as then at least lounge, kitchen and  loo get mucked out!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 October 2015)

Yes visitors are the best thing for house work but you know they never Hoover in the corners .


----------



## Bernster (6 October 2015)

I'm such a lightweight. Trying to persuade my friend to do a xc outing instead on Sat as if we hunt it's a 4am wake up and Friday evening spent prepping. I know I'll love it when we finally get out there but I need to ease myself back into hunting slowly!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (6 October 2015)

Had a fantastic meet with the Readyfield on Sunday, out first time out with them as we normally go with the Atherstone. I was on my young pony and he loved it, they were very welcoming. The best bit was it was at 12:30 so no 4 am alarm ! Was cooking though in our jackets, I took my helmet cam if anyone wants a watch, was around the Staunton Harold Hall estate so had some gorgeous scenery. Hoping to go out with them again in a couple of weeks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWoFk_gekPw


----------



## Bernster (6 October 2015)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Had a fantastic meet with the Readyfield on Sunday, out first time out with them as we normally go with the Atherstone. I was on my young pony and he loved it, they were very welcoming. The best bit was it was at 12:30 so no 4 am alarm ! Was cooking though in our jackets, I took my helmet cam if anyone wants a watch, was around the Staunton Harold Hall estate so had some gorgeous scenery. Hoping to go out with them again in a couple of weeks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWoFk_gekPw

Click to expand...

Perfect, I can just stay at home in the warm and watch videos instead


----------



## Bernster (12 October 2015)

I am continuing to be a light weight when it comes to my hunting, and I'm sure I shall be punished accordingly !  Avoided the 4am start the weekend just gone and had a later morning xc session at our local course instead.  Boyo continues to be a poppet, and was less fidgety this time around as well - result.  Jumping nicely, keen and forward, taking a tiny hold but comes back ok.  Might need an upgrade in tack for our first outing though, just in case - planning on 24th which is mighty close to opening meet and the full season but it's apparently a good outing and I'm pretty confident he's going to be a well behaved hunter given all we've done so far.


----------



## Sealine (15 October 2015)

Frustrated today!  I've only managed to get out autumn hunting twice so far this season and was due to go this morning but it wasn't meant to be.  YM called me yesterday because my horse was standing at the gate at 9am (I only turned him out at 8am) which is most unlike him.  He really wasn't himself, tucked-up and heaving slightly, so I got the vet out who diagnosed a respiratory infection.  

The meet was at 7.30am and only 15 mins hack up the road.  Instead of hunting this morning I've been working.  That's horses for you!


----------



## Meredith (17 October 2015)

Got back from taking 24 year old out for first time this season, supposed to be going quietly to see if she'll be OK. Quit after 2 hours. She was covered in sweat and still raring to go, me, ditto but exhausted. I've always said she has never opened, let alone read the horse management manual.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (18 October 2015)

Amazing day out today with the Readyfield ! lots of jumping, was the first time I've taken Finn out hunting this season as I've been hunting my young Connie. Loving the 12:30 meet time, means I get some sleep and it doesn't feel ridiculously early to start on the hipflask when you get there  They kindly handed out mulled wine and lots of food so we were happy. Below is the helmet-cam video link for those who like to go hunting in the comfort of their home. The hedge we jumped was huge, seriously huge , with a drop too...I may have hit my nose on his neck!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBQPoiWtp40


----------



## meesha (19 October 2015)

Thanks hoof-prints, great video, helps the withdrawal a bit, we have saddle fit issues so no parties for us until saddle checked/reflocked or new bank breaking saddle !


----------



## Bernster (20 October 2015)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Amazing day out today with the Readyfield ! lots of jumping, was the first time I've taken Finn out hunting this season as I've been hunting my young Connie. Loving the 12:30 meet time, means I get some sleep and it doesn't feel ridiculously early to start on the hipflask when you get there  They kindly handed out mulled wine and lots of food so we were happy. Below is the helmet-cam video link for those who like to go hunting in the comfort of their home. The hedge we jumped was huge, seriously huge , with a drop too...I may have hit my nose on his neck!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBQPoiWtp40

Click to expand...

Some cracking fences you have. Well done.


----------



## palo1 (20 October 2015)

It's lovely to read all these!  I was so looking forward to getting out again after our gentle re-introduction to hunting last year but it looks like it won't happen till at least after Christmas if I am lucky, sadly.  Horse was lame in front - abcess now dealt with but foot needing a bit of care and now blooming thing is lame behind.  I haven't been able to keep the horse in work so will need to build up again too once poor horse is sound.  Vet doesn't seem too worried but it's sooo frustrating!!


----------



## Queenbee (24 October 2015)

The plan was to take ben out last year but as usual with the best laid plans they usually go tits up and finding out he had a retained wolf tooth shard put paid to that. I've been too busy with work or camps and competitions every time they have been out this year until today, so he made his debut! It was at the most fitting of venues, my old mares favourite meet venue - somewhere I have not been since  2009. I didn't even realise there were pictures being taken until I got home and saw them on fb - amongst other lovely snaps there is a lovely photo of ben standing in the same place as a photo I have of my mare!! He was pretty joggy and tense with eyes on stalks bless him but he settled quickly, we stayed out of the mix for a while and when he was ready moved towards being with the group, he did some cantering/galloping, popped some of the smaller jumps, was great around the hounds and the stampede of other scary galloping horses, stood nicely with minimal fuss when asked and to top it all broke away for home when asked. Was so good to be back hunting and I'm pretty sure that with time he will become a damned fine hunter!  We will have to abstain from next Saturday as I don't want to over phase him at the opening meet but will be back out in a few weeks for round two!!


----------



## Claire-R (24 October 2015)

I took my mare today for the first time and it went tits up!!


----------



## meesha (25 October 2015)

Queenbee sounds like Ben was a star. Claire-r hope u r both OK and not too traumatised! What went wrong? Was it just all a bit much for her?


----------



## Bernster (25 October 2015)

meesha said:



			Queenbee sounds like Ben was a star. Claire-r hope u r both OK and not too traumatised! What went wrong? Was it just all a bit much for her?
		
Click to expand...


Same here on both counts!  Qbee sounds a bit like me at the moment, lots of other stuff on with horse and home so difficult to get the time. Might take a day off and do a quiet Tuesday meet in Nov/Dec.  Can't complain as its because I'm doing lots of other fun things too !


----------



## Claire-R (25 October 2015)

I think it was a bit too much for her.  She reared up whilst running backwards and fell over landing on me, she stood on my leg to get up and trampled me kicking me in the head with her back legs.  
Luckily no broken bones! Just extremely bruised.  Shes fine as well


----------



## meesha (25 October 2015)

Ouch, you don't do things by half! Hope you aren't too sore and horse is OK too.  Unfortunately you never know till you go how they are going to react.


----------



## Queenbee (25 October 2015)

Claire-R said:



			I think it was a bit too much for her.  She reared up whilst running backwards and fell over landing on me, she stood on my leg to get up and trampled me kicking me in the head with her back legs.  
Luckily no broken bones! Just extremely bruised.  Shes fine as well 

Click to expand...




meesha said:



			Ouch, you don't do things by half! Hope you aren't too sore and horse is OK too.  Unfortunately you never know till you go how they are going to react.
		
Click to expand...

she's putting it on, it was nothing!     Actually it was quite a ding dong, scary as hell to watch and worse for Claire.  The mare was a little overwhelmed I think and whilst the running backwards and the rearing wasn't huge... it poor mare lost her footing and they both went over... Claire is sporting some very impressive colours all over her body!! I couldn't get near her or Paris as Ben was  jogging and skipping around and all I could do is stand and wait!! Its a reminder that this is an extreme sport and just how quickly things can go wrong!  Claire sent a messenger running over to instruct me to go on hunting!  And when I was sure the ambulance was there and Paris safely loaded for home, Ben and I rode to find the hunt... I am gutted for Claire and Paris, would have been lovely if we could have done it together, but so very glad they are both ok... could have been a lot worse and the hunt handled the situation amazingly well - were right on the ball! I was a bit tired last night but here are some snaps from the day...

Claire_R in the middle, myself on the right and a lovely lady who I paired up with for the hunt -  her second time out... her horse was a bit of a bucker so we stayed right at the back... I told her to go in front as there is no way ben would ram her horse up the back end and risk getting booted!







Where's wally... ben's first canter - hes on the far right













in the woods







Oooh this is exciting!







homeward bound


----------



## meesha (25 October 2015)

Lovely photos Queenbee and at least Claire has a couple of pics to remember it by once the bruises stop reminding her! R u both going again ?


----------



## Queenbee (25 October 2015)

meesha said:



			Lovely photos Queenbee and at least Claire has a couple of pics to remember it by once the bruises stop reminding her! R u both going again ?
		
Click to expand...

I definitely am, but its the opening meet next weekend so we will skip that one... it will be too busy, I dont want to over phase him, so will go after that.  Im not sure re:Claire, I don't think she plans to take Paris again, but I know there are plenty of people offering their seasoned hunters for her to come out on


----------



## JFTDWS (25 October 2015)

Looks like nice riding there, QB   And not such nice falling for c-r!

This was Fergus out cubbing a wee while back


----------



## Queenbee (25 October 2015)

JFTD said:



			Looks like nice riding there, QB   And not such nice falling for c-r!

This was Fergus out cubbing a wee while back 






Click to expand...

Awww such a dude gotta love the Fergster!!! JFTD... one day I will have to come up your way for a hunt and you come to Cornwall...   xx


----------



## JFTDWS (25 October 2015)

Queenbee said:



			Awww such a dude gotta love the Fergster!!! JFTD... one day I will have to come up your way for a hunt and you come to Cornwall...   xx
		
Click to expand...

Will have to wait till I have a more comfortable saddle   The facial expression there is the result of 4 hours in Red, my evil little Jeffries - my back was crying!


----------



## Queenbee (25 October 2015)

JFTD said:



			Will have to wait till I have a more comfortable saddle   The facial expression there is the result of 4 hours in Red, my evil little Jeffries - my back was crying!
		
Click to expand...

pmsl! yes I have a jeffries too, but a pimped up one, not too uncomfortable for four and a half hours in the saddle (including hacking time!)  Im not far off buying a Bua saddle... hoping that the suspension will make things a bit easier! Lol! xx


----------



## JFTDWS (25 October 2015)

Queenbee said:



			pmsl! yes I have a jeffries too, but a pimped up one, not too uncomfortable for four and a half hours in the saddle (including hacking time!)  Im not far off buying a Bua saddle... hoping that the suspension will make things a bit easier! Lol! xx
		
Click to expand...

That's an elite - so flat seated and like riding on a board.  Can only ride stupid short because of the blocks.  So massive pain ensues.  My old flyover was lovely, and I like their hawk events, but this one was not made for long times in the saddle!  I have a custom dressage saddle coming in a few weeks, as my Albion doesn't fit any more.  Tempted to sell the jeffries and the flyover (not my old one, this one doesn't fit anything anyway!) and buy a more comfortable jump saddle too!


----------



## Claire-R (25 October 2015)

I'll be stealing ben emily!!


----------



## meesha (25 October 2015)

Ouch X


----------



## Queenbee (25 October 2015)

JFTD... Ben's Jeffries looks like a working hunter but the panels are stamped as an old event saddle... The flaps were changed before I bought it and new knee rolls added... It's pretty comfy all told, and looks the business, for £110 on eBay I seriously can't complain but want my bua!  Claire, I'm going to take him out one more time test his metal now he knows he likes it and if he is good again you know you can steal him any time you want to hunt xx


----------



## Claire-R (26 October 2015)

Okay  deal! Xxx


----------

